# How Much do you Spend?



## BombDiggity (Mar 9, 2010)

A cut and style costs me $65.00CDN with tip

A cut and dye (without style) is approx. $115.00CDN with tip

Just curious, how much do you normally spend on getting your hair cut and dyed at the salon you go to?

If you dye your hair by yourself, how much does it typically cost you?

By the way can anyone help me out, whats the deal with tipping hair dressers, is there a percentage? or just whatever you think they deserve? I normally give $15 no matter what (unless they do a bad job or are rude)


----------



## Karren (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm lucky.. Male barber - $14 including the tip! My wife and daughter pay $60 for a cut and style.. And I think we both tip about the same. 20% if your happy. Less if your not. I color my hair myself and L'oreal Preference on sale is like $7 - $8...


----------



## BombDiggity (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm so jealous, me and my boyfriend go to the same salon, he has the same length hair as me approx. and his cut and dye is always half the price! You're so lucky.. $14  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyways, I'm too scared to dye my hair myself my hair is pretty long and I don't want to be blotchy and I don't want to put fourth the effort lol, I'm sure if I had shorter hair I'd do it myself though..


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 9, 2010)

I pay $36 USD for cut and style plus a 20% tip.

I don't dye my hair anymore. I'm sticking with my natural strawberry blonde.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 9, 2010)

i pay around Â£30-40 for my haircut. ($60-70ish) I go to an Andrew Collinge graduates salon so the price depends if i get cut by a graduate or a trainee. the quality is the same though, it's a really good place so i'm willing to spend that amount.


----------



## heartofdarkness (Mar 9, 2010)

I haven't had a professional haircut in a long time, but the last few times I've been to the hairdresser's, it has cost me Â£8 for a simple trim. And I dye my own hair with Schwarzkopf LIVE, which costs between Â£3.80 and Â£4.50 a box depending on where I buy it.


----------



## brewgrl (Mar 10, 2010)

Okay- I never used to be picky until now... I used to just walk into wherever anyone would take me and it would piss off my friends who were stylists, because I wasnt loyal to anyone... I ranged from $20-$65 USD. I decided to go drastic and went on the cheap, and I left crying, then had to spend more money from another stylist to get it fixed, and it was still bad. So after 6 months of growing out a crappy haircut, I have learned my lesson, and will be sticking my very good, yet very expensive friend at $65/cut...


----------



## violet248 (Mar 10, 2010)

Sooo much


----------



## jewele (Mar 10, 2010)

When I get my hair highlited it about $115 then I tip about $20, for just a cut its about $45 then I tip about $10


----------



## perlanga (Mar 10, 2010)

I spend about 45-50 us for a cut/blowdry, but I have long hair (much longer than my avatar), Idk if that makes a difference.

Last time I got highlights I paid $80.


----------



## shayy (Mar 10, 2010)

when i get my hair highlighted and trimmed, i'll pay about 50 or less bucks.

i just recently went brown and it cost me about 40 haha.


----------



## corky_ake (Mar 10, 2010)

With my old stylist it costed $150 (including tip) for a partial highlights, cut, and blow dry. Plus I used to get the Kerastase (sp?) hair treatments every 6 months and that was an additional $20! Those were worth the $$ though. I should probably start those again. Now I pay $120 for the partial highlights, cut, &amp; blow dry at my new salon. But My new hair stylist apparently doesn't work there anymore (I only went to her 2 times) so I'm at a loss of where to go next time!!! I'm very picky.


----------



## Fade to Black (Mar 10, 2010)

Way too much. My last root touch up alone cost me one hundred dollars, and the one before it $140! Apparently I have so much hair to work with, that a root touch up for me far exceeds the standard $45. The first time I ever had my hair bleached, the hair dresser told me she'd never seen so much hair or sed so much foil in her life lol.

Originally Posted by *shayy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif when i get my hair highlighted and trimmed, i'll pay about 50 or less bucks.
i just recently went brown and it cost me about 40 haha.

No way! My highlights cost me almost 150 dollars the first time I had a whole head of them put in. *sigh* It always takes 5-6 hours to bleach my hair.


----------



## shayy (Mar 10, 2010)

wow!! i didn't realize how much it costs! that is crazy.... 150 bucks!? i'd never get my hair done if it was that much haha!!


----------



## Fade to Black (Mar 10, 2010)

Lol yeah, I was going from bright red to platinum blond though, so it took awhile to get the color right, and because I have such thick hair, she had to mix up a lot of bleach lol. I guess I can understand why it cost so much, because a bleach job alone is about 100 bucks I think, and the color on top of that is a little more. Ironically, I actually got a discount that day lmao. The color should have cost me twice as much, but she gave me a discount.





And when I attempted to dye my roots myself and ended up with an ugly bozo the clown red color, she charged me half of what she was supposed to, to fix it. I will only go to her to have my hair done.


----------



## shayy (Mar 10, 2010)

are you naturally red then!? yeah, im scared for the day i decide to go back to blonde..... my bank accoung AND my hair better brace theirselves!


----------



## Fade to Black (Mar 10, 2010)

Lol no, my natural hair color is a really dark brown. I have black roots poking through my bleached hair right now as we speak.I just can't afford a touch up right now so I've been wearing hats.





Lol ironically I'm considering going back to brunette, but I'm worried I'll miss my blond hair. I've been light for so long, I don't know if I could get used to my dark hair again. Plus, it would take forever to grow it all out, and if I ever wanted to lighten it again, it would cost me a fortune. I'm too poor for this lol.


----------



## shayy (Mar 10, 2010)

yeah, beauty is freakin expensive! sometimes i dont think its worth it! haha jk





oh man, i know how you feel. i had been blonde for 19 years.... and now im brunette, and have been for like 3 weeks. it was the craziest change i've every done! im going to get it touched up again in a few weeks, but i cant help but wonder how long it will be til im sooo over the dark hair and want my blonde hair back!! that will cost me a bunch of money i do not have as well! arghh. its a drag. guys have it SOO easy.


----------



## Fade to Black (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL tell that to my boyfriend. He dyes his hair too lmao. It's so ironic because he's naturally blond and I'm brunette, but I dye mine blond and he dyes his brown. After about two weeks, he's blond again haha! His hair lightens so fast. At least though, he doesn't look skunky like me. My roots are so dark next to my light hair, it looks so ugly lol.

Aww, that is a long time! I was brunette for about fifteen years before I started dying my hair, and the first time it came out bright red it took forever to get used to lol. I constantly felt like I was wearing a wig. It eventually grew on me though. Hopefully you get used to your brown hair.



Just whatever you do, don't attempt to do it yourself. I learned that the hard way lmao.


----------



## shayy (Mar 10, 2010)

oh, he does!? haha oops



how long has he been doing that?? oh and i bet it doesn't look as bad as you think!

ya know whats funny!? i was used to it by like, the second day! i think i was so ready for a change, i just accepted it right away! but yeah, i dont think i would do this by myself. the place i go did a super nice job with it, so i'll just keep going there


----------



## Fade to Black (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh he just started dying his hair this past year lol. For some reason he seems to think he's more attractive to me when he's brunette. It's cute, but he should know I'd love him no matter what color his hair is.






I get so easily bored of my hair, I know exactly how you feel lol. Glad you're getting used to the new color. I bet it looks great!


----------



## easton_87 (Mar 18, 2010)

That seems REALLY expensive. I also live in Canada and the most I have ever spent on a cut, wash, and style was $30. I went to Chatters, they are a salon franchise that also sells a lots of good hair products.


----------



## Ingrid (Mar 18, 2010)

I hate going to English salons, they are so over priced and they don't do a good job at all. I go to the more expensive/professional Chinese/Korean hair salons. I usually get my hair washed(including a head massage), cut, blow dry and style for 30 dollars not including tips. Dying my hair without cutting and styling cost me 40 bucks.


----------



## corky_ake (Mar 19, 2010)

Originally Posted by *easton_87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That seems REALLY expensive. I also live in Canada and the most I have ever spent on a cut, wash, and style was $30. I went to Chatters, they are a salon franchise that also sells a lots of good hair products. Oh really? I was actually going to try Chatters next since I'm always in there anyways (I can't find China Glaze nail polish anywhere else!). A girl at my work goes there so I'm just gonna go see her hair stylist since we have similar hair colour and texture!


----------



## Bellaluna (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't spend anything except a tip for anything done to my hair because my mom is a hair dresser, but the most I ever have done is a trim on my ends and I have had her layer my then mid waist length hair in the past.


----------



## AndiSmith (Mar 27, 2010)

I spend about $35 for my hair (includes hair cut and rebond).. I am planing of buying a hair iron because I don't want to spend $35 every year for my hair...


----------

